# Transporting Handgun In Ohio



## sonorous_guitar (Sep 24, 2009)

I live in Ohio and was wondering if when transporting my handgun (empty) in the case, if it is legal to have the clip loaded in the case as well as long as it is not in the actual gun? Also i do not have a concealed carry permit.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.handgunlaw.us/states/ohio.pdf


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

A loaded _*magazine*_ that is not in the gun does not constitute a loaded weapon.

Of course I will now give my standard disclimer and say to call the police for the direct answer and never seek legal advice on the internet. :smt033


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Ohio Revised Code 2923.16 applies



> 2923.16 Improperly handling firearms in a motor vehicle.
> (A) No person shall knowingly discharge a firearm while in or on a motor vehicle.
> 
> (B) No person shall knowingly transport or have a loaded firearm in a motor vehicle in such a manner that the firearm is accessible to the operator or any passenger without leaving the vehicle.
> ...


Also



> (K) As used in this section:
> 
> (1) "Motor vehicle," "street," and "highway" have the same meanings as in section 4511.01 of the Revised Code.
> 
> ...


So to answer your question - you have to unload that magazine (It's not a clip) and put the handgun in the trunk. OR just go get a conceal carry license and don't worry about it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

:smt083


----------

